# Sharknose



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

The Dec. issue of Trains has a story about the Delaware & Hudson playing Santa for Toys For Tots. I cannot think of D&H without thinking about the Sharknose, which will always be my all-time favorite loco.

Did anyone ever make a Large scale model of the Sharknose? If not, why not? And if so, who's got one to sell me?

JackM

Okay, I know the "why not". Because I never get what I want. Waaaaaa!!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

None exist yet.. 
the reason? no one has gotten to it yet!  
there are still a lot of diesels that dont exist in large scale yet..just because large scale diesels in general are such a new thing..compared with other scales. 
there simply hasnt been enough time to make a lot of different models.. 
and for some some reason the main manufacturers insist in making models that virtually already exist.. 
(im talking to you Aristocraft..USA trains already did the GP38-2..there was absolutely no reason to come out with a GP40..) 
(and you MTH..we already had an Alco PA..so why on earth would you come out with... an Alco PA?? urrrr..) 
(although kudos to MTH for that sweet Baldwin VO1000!  we need more thinking like that..) 

So hopefully the Sharks will be made someday..but I think of a lot of other models that will probably come first..(Alco Century!) 

Scot


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Took a long time for nice Sharks to be made in HO scale. I doubt if we'll ever see a mass produced one in G scale.

You could always use Alco PAs (which is available from USA Trains). D&H had four from the Santa Fe. 


Alco PA-1 and PB-1 Diesel Locomotive[/b]


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

PAs are nice, but sharks just look a whole lot nastier. (sigh)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure what they look like?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of the Monongahela Railway Sharknose ABA crossing a tresle back in my home town of Fairmont, WV

MRY Sharks Hickman Run[/b]

More pics of Sharks

The MGA Mine District - The Passing Years[/b]

Well, I appologize that the links aren't live. They are live when I put them in and when I edit, but when it posts, they go dead. I must say this website is becoming pathetic. You have to jump through hoops to post pictures and now it takes an IT director to post live links




Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... I just have to reply to Scot's post 

They are not made because they were not as universal as F units, not "because no one has gotten to it yet" (which is true, but not the fundamental reason). 

I would love a shark nose, to get something different, but there's just not enough market. 

I sort of agree with Scot's statement about "time" but "time is money", meaning it will take more time, because it takes more money (customers buying) to justify such a loco. 

The other reason I wanted to reply to Scot's post is the comment: 

"insist in making models that virtually already exist.. 
(im talking to you Aristocraft..USA trains already did the GP38-2..there was absolutely no reason to come out with a GP40..) " 

Yep, very frustrating for us when we all want more variation. I think this is either "wishful thinking" by a manufacturer that they can provide EVERY model for someone and so they will not buy ANYTHING from the competition. Indeed, on a certain manufacturer's site, many people proclaim how they only have "A" and no equipment from "U"... if the company believes this is a good long term idea, you WILL get something dumb like what happened, a GP40 when they could have made a distinctive loco that MORE people would have bought. 

We could have gotten a different Alco road unit, or different switcher, or something else that is DIFFERENT. 

Sigh, I have to agree Scot, you are right on. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well lets try this again 

http://www.wvrail.railfan.net/mga_past.html 


http://www.wvrail.railfan.net/photo...manrun.jpg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

For the same reason no one has made N&W's Jawn Henry. 

Bob C


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

quote] An unexpected jump in coal traffic in 1967 found the MRY in short supply of power, resulting in the company purchasing seven NYC RF-16A and one NYC RF-16B for a price of $6000 each. 

"Six thousand bucks???? You can't even buy a car for six thousand", he said, ignoring possible maintenance expenses. What a pity. 

(I'll always envision the Shark in D&H livery. That paint job just looked RIGHT on a Shark.)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

$6,000 in 1967 dollars is about $39,000 today.... 

http://www.usinflationcalculator.com/ 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Delaware & Hudson Shark 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=68997&nseq=0


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought two in HO scale and very impressive. Yep be nice if someone could do a G scale version. Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Fortunately all Six of the D&H's most distinctive units still exist today! 
Four Alco PA's (the only four remaining Also PA's in existence) 
and the two Baldwin sharks. (the only remaining sharks in existence!) 
D&H really helped save some classic units.. 

Two of the PA's remain in Mexico, in museums.. 
and two have returned to the USA..currently in Oregon. 
One is being restored to operating condition as Doyle's' NKP 190: 

http://www.nkp190.com/ 

The other belongs to the Smithsonian, and is planned to be returned to its original ATSF warbonnet paintscheme, (probably not returned to operation condition though) 

The two Sharks have been hidden away in an engine house for over 30 years now, in the Upper peninsula of Michigan..no signs of them emerging anytime soon: 
http://baldwindiesels.railfan.net/mign/index.html 
Rail preservation rumors say the only thing that will get them out of the shed is the death of their owner.. 
and hopefully they will be donated a museum at that time..no concrete plans for them are currently known however.. 

Scot


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the links, guys. 

Pity. 

JackM


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 30 Oct 2010 09:20 PM 

The other belongs to the Smithsonian, and is planned to be returned to its original ATSF warbonnet paintscheme, (probably not returned to operation condition though) 

Scot 

The Smithsonian has "dumped" their PA. Heading to the Museum of the American Railroad, which itself is moving from Dallas TX, to Frisco TX.

Read up about the PA here:


Alco PA moving


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot L 

MTH did the PA because it is 1:32 NOT 1:29, the same reason they did an F-3 and an F-7. Oh... and the NYC Hudson and the Big Boy and the Challenger. 

There is actually a market for 1:32 motive power. I bought a set of MTH Daylight PAs to use with my 1:32 Accucraft Daylight, I got the SP Black Widow F-7s to use as freight power when I don't want to fire up my 2-10-2 or a Cab Forward. 

The Baldwin Sharks [ RF-15 and RF-16] would be cool, but not many operated west of the Mississippi River. Just remember, the D&H paint scheme came as a derivative of their PA paint scheme, which was a minimal revision of the original Santa Fe "War Bonnet". My favorite Shark paint is the PRR 5 pin stripe, although the B&O blue and grey is nice too. 

Regards


----------



## Doddy (Jan 23, 2008)

*G Scale Shark*

*http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m155599.aspx *


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Doddy on 24 Mar 2012 12:04 AM 
*G Scale Shark*

*http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m155599.aspx *


Wow! nice looking kit! 
although..if you want one in the USA, its going to be $470 for one unpowered A-unit shell, without trucks..
and a pair of A-unit shells will run almost $900.. 

that's a bit unrealistic for most people..but still, its cool that its being done at all!

Scot


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob needs your order this week, if you want one. May do a B unit next year. IF you want one this is your one chance. I ordered one, plan to get a B unit. Already have the Aristo B units for motive power and a frame.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful kit. Anyone know what his next project might be? I am looking go a ge 70 tonner or Rs1. Jerry can you post pics of yours when you get it finished?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So, with a price close to 500 bucks, some one needs to see what it would cost to have one made with one of those new 3D printers.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a pair of A's ordered . They will be finished in the 1953 5 stripe pennsy green with the dual roof antenna's. I also have two A-B-A Aristo FA's one in green and one in tuscan. Which ever is used for frame and trucks I will sell the shells on ebay to defray some of the cost. Jack @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

What gets me is why more manufacturers these days don't follow the early Athearn Paradigm. They made trucks and drive trains that interchanged between virtually all of their models, and performed well. Do we really need new trucks and drives for every new model? Why not do Blomberg B/M trucks on a universal platform, and then a modelmaker can make anything from an FT through a GP60 with just body and frame tooling... 

Robert


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 
I have modelled up a few Railroad items in Solidworks and I even 3D printed a few 125 ton center cab hoods for one one project using the machine we got at work last August. The resolution on our machine is only .010 per layer. So building up a basic superstructure is doable but even at our chosen scale(s) range that .010 is huge! You see all the layer lines so some sort of "finishing" is required and after that you put all the details back in. 

Chas 
P.S. I too, on inpulse, ordered one of these...


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

You can avoid the lines by making the pieces flat and building them up. 

Robert


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw 3-D printer listed in the new products section of Popular Mechanics, not too bad a price.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I just read the article on the Sharknose engines that was posted. I live about 50 miles from where those 2 engines are stored, but I'm sure they're in one of his big buildings in Escanaba. The roundhouse in Wells isn't all that big to be storing engines in. There's several old Baldwin engines on the dead line at the roundhouse, I think they're RS-12s? Also, he's got a couple of SD-9s over there right now, one is probably non-operational, the other I'm not sure about, unless it had a recent failure. It was operating last year. The E&LS operates on the former Milwaukee Road trackage north from Green Bay, WI.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tried building flat there are lines no matter what. When building up a pair of 40's vintage GE 125 tonn center cab hoods there were lines no matter which way it was oriented. This particular printer heats and extrudes a filiment of ABS material off a spool inside a cartridge. Think of the old Pen Plotters. Great for lines but not so good at filling in large spaces. This does but the artifact left behind is a seam line at about .010 no matter what the orientation is. We have a Dimension SST 1200es and I can buy a NICE new car for what the company paid for it. We are running it almost 24/7 right now. The downfall is that we have had it serviced 4 times now for various problems. Some of which are still not gone. Plastic shrinks as it cools so that parts while printed straight sometimes as they come out of the mchaine and start cooling tend to warp in odd ways. Sometimes this is prevented by part design but other times it is not. We ahve had some pretty dramatic failures too. A part cooling in the printing chamber and curling up off the build tray, running into the print head. A clogged print head more than once. Feed problems with a cartridge. Software failures of various sorts. When it works for what we are asking it to do t's great! When it fails we are dropping material in the dumpster at $260 per cartridge. 

Chas


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got word from Rob, they will be shipped around may 30th. Enough time for Stan to make some great decals. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Doddy (Jan 23, 2008)

Posted By bdp3wsy on 24 Mar 2012 09:17 PM 
I have a pair of A's ordered . They will be finished in the 1953 5 stripe pennsy green with the dual roof antenna's. I also have two A-B-A Aristo FA's one in green and one in tuscan. Which ever is used for frame and trucks I will sell the shells on ebay to defray some of the cost. Jack @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Yep - two 'A's here as well!


----------

